# Basic boat wiring references



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I am wiring a new boat n need basic details/ drawings to complete my project. Components are 6 switch panel from builder, 3 switches used, running lights, flounder bow light, bilge pump. 3 switches unused. I would like to add GPS to the panel n can see positive lugs but not for negative connection on panel.
Also wondering about adding positive and negative bars to gather all connections. Clueless with electrical.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you have a picture? Two way or three way toggles? 

The 12v power should be grounded to a bus with the power coming off of a fused panel. Wire your GPS 12v supply to an empty space on the fuse panel not a toggle switch and ground it to the bus bar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Remeber to match fuse to amps drawn and use proper wire gauge for the amps required. Get a quality dc marine fuse panel and a ground buss. I will typically run an 8 ga from battery fused at 30 amps to fuse panel depending on length of run. Then an 8ga from battery to ground buss. From fuse panel and buss wire and fuse as required.
If your flounder light doesn’t have a relay, get one and wire it up with it!


----------



## Onebadlarry (Oct 10, 2018)

The link below helped me get my toes wet in the boat electrical world.
https://newwiremarine.com/how-to/wiring-a-boat/

I then signed up for their free 13 page PDF which helped even more.

It won't make you a certified electrician, but it is a good start on learning the basics.


----------

